# Medicare multiple 96372



## KSanders1983 (Jun 22, 2015)

I am curious if anyone has issues with Medicare paying for more than one 96372. I have tried multiple line items with 59 modifier on 2nd + codes. Do they prefer it to be one line item with multiple units? Do they want us to include line notes? Do we attach records? Any input would be greatly appreciated.

thanks so much
Kristen Sanders, CPC
Brandon, MS


----------



## cynthiabrown (Jun 24, 2015)

It is my understanding they will only pay once per visit


----------



## ollielooya (Jun 24, 2015)

What is the denial reason?  This is one of the codes if I'm not mistaken that MCR chooses not to publish the allowed units for billing.   My understanding is that you could bill up to 3 before bumping against their internal MUE's.


----------



## Leenahz (Jun 25, 2015)

Last year when I was in primary care, I believe we did two units of 96372 (one line item) and didn't receive a kick-back from Medicare.  I'd look into a CCI edit too.

Lena


----------



## KSanders1983 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks ladies!

@ Suzanne- This is what I am getting even though I indicated it was a corrected claim with the original claim number:

N522: Duplicate of a claim processed, or to be processed, as a crossover claim. 
• OA18: Exact duplicate claim/service


----------

